# WoC players challenge



## emporer of chaos (Sep 5, 2009)

ok, so so far ive only got a small collection (battalion, sorcerer and extra warriors) and i wanted to see who could make the best list. im hoping to get 5 really good ones and start a pole and then, you know, post a message about how goood the winner is, etc, etc. 
so without further ado, you need to use, 12 warriors with sheilds, 11 with additional hand weapons, 20 marauders, 5 knights, 10 warhounds, 1 sorcerer and an exalted champion (can be battle standard bearer)

ok so you can choose all the marks and addidtional units, all you have to do is make a list of 2000 points using these units. as its pretty basic units i figure this could be good for a lot of new chaos players. 

Background to your lists are welcome

Good Luc and.......BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD:angry:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

So basically, your too lazy to work it out for yourself and are asking other players to write your list and do your homework for you?


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

You could use some more marauders there, to start. Really, the sky is the limit, but I'd say the minimum effective size is at least 30.

Hmm...I haven't played Chaos in a while, but my favorite 'competitive' 2000 list goes something like this:


Chaos Sorcerer Lord w/lvl 4, mark of tzeentch, lore of tzeentch, barded steed, axe of Khorne, talisman of preservation 

Chaos Sorcerer Hero w/lvl 2, lore of shadow, infernal puppet

Exalted Champion w/BSB, enchanted shield, great weapon

40 Marauders w/great weapons, MoK, full command

15 Chaos Warriors w/MoT, shields, full command, banner eternal flame

5 Chaos Marauder Horsemen w/MoK, flails, musician

5 Chaos Marauder Horsemen w/MoK, flails, musician

15 Chosen w/MoT, shields, full command, favour of the Gods

Hellcannon


You could always switch out the Hellcannon for something else if you like. If you do use one, use it like a close combat monster, not a cannon. You can also change the two units of marauder horsemen into one unit of knights and one unit of warhounds. Either setup will work, as long as you have two fast units. Finally, one of the units of Chaos Warriors/Chosen can have MoK and extra hand weapons, if you prefer.

Good luck!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

mynameisgrax, that's about as competitive as a wet tissue.


----------



## emporer of chaos (Sep 5, 2009)

yeah thats cause all i could think of was this list and its not really competitive:

Sorcerer Lord; 310
lvl 4
slaanesh
infernal puppert

Sorcerer; 140
lvl 1
Tzeentch
Conjoined homunculos
enchanted sheild

Exalted Hero; 199
BSB
Ranger Standard
Steam of corruption
additional hand weapon

18 Warriors; 348
mark of nurgle
shields
CG

17 Warriors; 332
mark of khorne
additional hand weapons
CG

10 HOunds  60

40 marauders; 220
great weapons
CG

2 Spawn; 110 (though im think marauder horsemen might be better)


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Vaz said:


> mynameisgrax, that's about as competitive as a wet tissue.


Well, it's more competitive than empty space....which is coincidentally, all you offered up yourself. ^_^

Seriously though, that's the sort of Chaos Warriors list that I see winning the most often where I've played, and it's the type of list I had the most success with myself. 

I think some of the units that people on the internet think of as 'competitive', such as Dragon Ogres and Chaos Knights are just far too easily locked down in close combat by large blocks of infantry. War Shrines give better support, but are a bit too random for my taste.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

emporer of chaos said:


> yeah thats cause all i could think of was this list and its not really competitive:
> 
> Sorcerer Lord; 310
> lvl 4
> ...


Spawn are one of the worse units we have. you have alot better choices

but thats just me use what you think is best and play a few games 1st.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Fair enough

Chaos Sorcerer Lord w/lvl 4, mark of tzeentch, lore of tzeentch, barded steed, axe of Khorne, talisman of preservation
With Marauder Cav? It has reduced vision, and maneuverability is not an issue, along with being extremely vulnerable to getting mugged by Flyers or targetted by multi-dice Magic Missles. Even a 2+/3++ can't keep you alive against consistent firepower. Put it on foot in a block of Warriors. I'd give it Bloodskull Pendant/Blasphemous Amulet, Enchanted Shield, Preservation, with Stream of Corruption. 2+/3++, either causing S8 Killing Blow hits on all enemies in Base Contact, or Toughness Test on all +3 Attacks and once per game, 2D6 autohits.



> Chaos Sorcerer Hero w/lvl 2, lore of shadow, infernal puppet


Decent. I'd prefer a Disc Sorc. All Tz spells are useful, and you can ensure your Lvl4 gets at least most of the important ones (Gateway, Pandaemonium, Treason and Trans).

Also, a level 1 Caddy, with Favour and Lore of Death.



> Exalted Champion w/BSB, enchanted shield, great weapon


Enchanted Shield against what? He has no Parry eitherway, and can't use the shield in CC, and loses his amazing Initiative. Drop the Great Weapon, take Halberd, and then make a choice between Mask of Eee (They're already Ld8, so it makes no difference, and allows the Warshrine to work without), Tricksters Shard (versus Daemons/Forest Spirits mainly), or Razor SStandard (unit has AP). Give MoT.



> 40 Marauders w/great weapons, MoK, full command


Drop like flies, and are up against 2 ranks of units. A couple of turns of shooting, a round of close combat, and you're down to 20 models, and two ranks, say 15-20 attacks, 7-10 hits, 5-8 wounds, and it'll only get worse. Flails are cheaper, and you get the benefit of I4.



> 15 Chaos Warriors w/MoT, shields, full command, banner eternal flame


Uh, what? Too small, only a 6+ versus missiles, and flaming attacks? Nope. You need a 24+ Unit with MoT, HW/Sh, FC with Blasted Standard.



> 5 Chaos Marauder Horsemen w/MoK, flails, musician
> 
> 5 Chaos Marauder Horsemen w/MoK, flails, musician


Ld7 outside of the Gen/BSB bubble? Can't do shag all except go for War Machines, and they're over-threatening, asking for blowing apart. Flails on their own with MoS and Musician is awesome, and sub 100pts each.



> 15 Chosen w/MoT, shields, full command, favour of the Gods


Decent, but not enough. Warriors do the job far better, and you have nothing aside from a single roll to benefit from it's effects. You also need a killy unit, you don't yet have one. 24+ Standard Warriors of Nurgle with Rage Banner (joined by Favour Caddy and BSB), and you'll be rolling.

Rares come in pairs. Unwritten rule - at 2K or less, you're limited to Spawn, Shrines, or Cannons. Spawns are shit, and you have large infantry unit CC army, so HC's are out. Dual Shrine is fantastic at any level.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Fair enough. 

For the record, I'm not claiming to be a great expert of Chaos Warriors. I just played them for a little while, and I play against them very often at the local club.

I should have clarified, I never meant the Lord to be in a unit of marauders. The barded mount is to improve his armor, and give him some versatility (it's often useful for the lord to be able to move quickly on his own).

Sorry, I got confused with the BSB. You're right of course, he should have a halberd, not a great weapon, and you can nix the enchanted shield. 

I've seen flails backfire often in large blocks, which is why I prefer great weapons. 40 is indeed a bit light, as 50-60 is better, but since the OP only has 20, I thought that 40 might be a more realistic goal for now.

24 Chaos Warriors? Really? I've never seen them in a unit that large. 15-18 is the norm where I play. You could be right, but I'd have to either see it or try it before knowing for sure.

Harassing war machines and drawing fire are exactly what the marauder horsemen are for. I've also grouped them together into one large unit of 9-13 to make them better at flank charges, and added a unit of warhounds for war machine hunting.

Two hellcannons seems like a huge point sink at 2000 points. I like having one in most lists, but you're probably right. There are probably better things to be spending your points on at this level.

War shrines have always annoyed me, more for 'out of game' reasons than in game ones. They have no official model, so most people just make something along the lines of a cart or a couple chaos warriors carrying an ark/altar, yet somehow it's a monster that can tear through opponents. Huh?

Also, I'm not crazy about the 'random' eye of gods bonus. It's just a bit too random for my taste. Still, purely from a 'competitive' standpoint, you're probably right. They're probably a better choice than the hellcannon at this point level.


----------

